# Textured ceiling



## Trombley03 (Oct 4, 2021)

Just looking to see what kind of texture this is.
Thanks!


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

sand in mud. rolled on and brushed in.


----------



## Trombley03 (Oct 4, 2021)

picks drywall said:


> sand in mud. rolled on and brushed in.


Thanks. Do you brush wirh a regular paint brush? Or special trowel?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

paint brush big exterior one.


----------

